# Bluescreen über Bluescreen



## Back2toxic (27. November 2008)

Hallihallo Tutorianer!

Ich fang am besten direkt mit der Schilderung des Problems an:

Seit heute Nachmittag verabschiedet sich mein Rechner, wenn ich etwas spiele. Egal ob Trackmania oder Gears of War, der Bluescreen kommt mal nach 10 Sekunden, mal nach 10 Minuten. Das passierte aber erst, seitdem ich Gears of War, und zusammen mit Gears of War auch den AMD Prozessor-Treiber 1.3.2.0016 installiert habe. Kurz geguckt und gesehen, dass es einen neueren gibt, also diesen geladen, auf Kompatibilität zu meinem CPU und dem OS geachtet, und installiert. Schwups, Version 1.3.2.0053. Tja, und jetzt habe ich den Salat. ich habe den Treiber schon wieder aus systemsteuerung -> software entfernt, habe neue GraKa-Treiber draufgehaun, hab memtest und das HDD-Diagnosetool von Western Digital durchjodeln lassen, alles ohne Probleme, aber sobald ich ein Spiel spiele verabschiedet sich der Rechner mit einem Bluescreen.

Variante 1: 8E (ist mittlerweile abgelöst durch Variante 2: 19)

STOP: 0x0000008E (0xC0000005, 0xB3716636, 0xB21D6A44, 0x00000000)
asWSP.sys - Address B3716636 base at B3710000, DateStamp 4881fba3
oder 
STOP: 0x0000008E (0xC0000005, 0xBF8A80A9, 0xABBEE42C, 0x00000000)
win32k.sys - Address BF8A80A9 base at BF800000, DateStamp 48ce513a

Variante 2: 19
BAD_POOL_HEADER
STOP: 0x00000019 (0x00000020, 0xE6FDC000, 0xE6FDC418, 0x0C830600)

Ich nutze winXP Professional SP3,
Prozessor: AMD Phenom 9550
Mainboard: Asus M3A32-MVP Deluxe
GraKa: GeForce 9600GT
Ram: 2x2GB Corsair CM2x2048-6400C5DHX

Weiß hierzu noch jemand Rat? ich bin mit meinem Wissen am Ende...

Grüße,
Chris


----------



## PC Heini (27. November 2008)

Grüss Dich

Hab heute mal das gefunden;http://www.computerbase.de/news/hardware/prozessoren/amd/2007/dezember/amd_phenom_9550_9650_quartal/
Obs im Zusammenhang mit Deinem Problem steht, weiss ich nicht.
Wie wars denn vor der Installation der beiden Spiele?


----------



## Back2toxic (27. November 2008)

Hallo Heini, danke für die Antwort.

Trackmania habe ich schon gute 2-3 Monate auf dem Rechner, Gears of War kam direkt vor dem Problem, die Probleme fingen also nach Installation von Gears of War an. Wie schon gesagt, Gears of War forderte mich beim ersten Start auf, meinen Prozessortreiber zu aktualisieren. Mitgeliefert wurde version 1.3.2.16, ich habe manuell 1.3.2.53 installiert - im Gerätemanager wird aber immernoch nur 1.0.0.0 angezeigt.

Als ich die Problemstelle soweit eingegrenzt hatte, dass ich mit 99% Wahrscheinlichkeit davon ausgehen kann, dass es am AMD Prozessortreiber liegt, habe ich diesen auch deinstalliert und neugestartet, danach hatte ich Treiberversion 5.1.irgendwas mit einem Datum irgendwann im Jahre 2004, also automatische Treiberaktualisierung laufen lassen, schwups hatte ich wieder Version 1.0.0.0 vom 10.8.2007.

Das Problem besteht allerdings weiterhin, und ich weiß echt nicht mehr weiter. Meine Vermutung liegt aber bei den Prozessortreibern...
Bei der Installation der Treiber habe ich die Notiz-Texte im Installationsprogramm gelesen, und laut denen wird in Version 1.3.2.53 auch der AMD Phenom sowie WinXP unterstützt.

Ich bin mir mittlerweile aber nicht mehr so sicher, ob ich mit DriverCleaner alles richtig gemacht habe. Welchen Treibersatz muss ich denn auswählen, um AMD Prozessortreiber komplett zu entfernen? Ich fand dort nämlich keinen expliziten "AMD Processor Driver"-Eintrag. Ich habe dort auch nur entfernt, was ich letzten Monat und Gestern manuell deinstalliert hatte. (Realtek Audio-Treiber und den ATI CCC)

Zu dem Artikel: Den kannte ich schon, danke trotzdem .
Wegen eben diesem habe ich nicht Anfang des Jahres, sondern erst mit erscheinen des Phenom 9550 zugeschlagen und den neuen Rechner zusammengebaut.


Edit: Ich lasse jetzt noch ein paarmal Gears of War und Trackmania laufen, mal sehen ob noch andere Bluescreens erscheinen.

Edit2: Vorher aber mal Burn-In-Test, einen Stresstest.. 

Grüße,
Chris


----------



## PC Heini (27. November 2008)

DriverCleaner kenn ich leider nicht. Durchsucht der auch die Registry nach Treiberleichen? Sonst mal RegCleaner oder wenn Du hast, TuneUp durchlaufen lassen. Möglich, dass es da noch Reste hat, die mit den neuen Daten in Konflikt kommen.


----------



## Back2toxic (27. November 2008)

Hmm, das weiß ich nicht, aber ein Systemintegrator aus meiner Klasse hat mir das empfohlen. Ich werde heute abend nach dem Training mal mit RegCleaner drüber gehen und dann nochmal testen.

Die Ergebnisse des Stress-Tests:

```
PassMark BurnInTest Log file  -  http://www.passmark.com
========================================================

BurnInTest V5.3 Pro 1004
Logging detail level: Normal

*** Unlicensed Shareware Version ***

******************
SYSTEM INFORMATION
******************
Network Name: CHRIS

Date: 11/27/08 19:13:01
Operating system: Unknown or new O/S Service Pack 3 build 2600
Number of CPUs: 1 (4 Core(s)/CPU, 1 Logical(s)/Core)
CPU manufacturer: AuthenticAMD
CPU type: AMD Phenom(tm) 9550 Quad-Core Processor
CPU features: MMX 3DNow! SSE SSE2 SSE3 DEP PAE 
CPU1 speed: 2206.6 MHz
CPU L2 Cache: 512 KB
RAM: 3327 MB
Video card: NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT (Resolution: 1440x900x32)
Disk drive: Model WDC WD10EACS-00ZJB0 (Size: 931.5GB)
Optical drive: HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GSA-H20L


**************
RESULT SUMMARY
**************
Test Start time: Thu Nov 27 18:54:41 2008 
Test Stop time: Thu Nov 27 19:09:42 2008
Test Duration: 000h 15m 01s 

Test Name                   Cycles   Operations      Result Critical  Serious   Warning   Information
              CPU - Maths   724      124 Billion     PASS   0         0         0         0         
               CPU - SIMD   145      79.419 Billion  PASS   0         0         0         0         
             Memory (RAM)   3        4.640 Billion   PASS   0         0         0         0         
              2D Graphics   4        4473            PASS   0         0         0         0         
               Disk (A: )   0        0               FAIL   0         0         0         57        
         Disk (C:  Vista)   1        1.934 Billion   PASS   0         0         0         0         
                Network 1   16       134080          PASS   0         0         0         0         
              CD/DVD (I:)   119      349 Million     PASS   0         0         0         0         
                    Sound   10       17.155 Million  PASS   0         0         0         0         
TEST RUN FAILED

******************
DETAILED EVENT LOG
******************
LOG NOTE: 2008-11-27 18:54:41, Status, Main Tests started
INFORMATION: 2008-11-27 18:54:49, Disk, A: No media detected in drive
.
.
.
INFORMATION: 2008-11-27 19:09:45, Disk, A: No media detected in drive
//Insgesamt 57mal die Disk, A: No media detected in drive Info
LOG NOTE: 2008-11-27 19:09:48, Status, Test run stopped
```
Ich habe an dem Rechner kein Floppy, daher der Fehler 

Grüße


----------



## PC Heini (27. November 2008)

Der Stresstest sieht gut aus. 
Gut trainier und viel Spass dabei.
Bin gespannt, was derRegCleaner meint.


----------



## Back2toxic (27. November 2008)

Training fällt aus, mehr zeit für den Comp 
Ich bin gerade etwas enttäuscht vom RegCleaner, ich habe keine GUI dazu. Ich probier's mal mit 'ner anderen Version.

Edit: Lösung: Kompatibilitätsmodus.

Es war tatsächlich noch ein AMD - CPU eintrag vorhanden, den hab ich erstmal gelöscht. Nun schnell rebooten und testen...

Edit2: Jetzt ist es nichtmehr 0x00000019 BAD_POOL_HEADER, sondern der 0x0000007E...
win32k.sys - Address BF8A80AB base at BF800000

Edit3: Die GraKa ist von Asus, soll ich trotzdem mal den AMD Catalyst installieren?

Edit4: Hat sich erledigt, hätte erst Google fragen sollen  Ich lade gerade eine ältere Version des Treibers, deinstalliere den "neuen", reboote und hau dann den "alten" drauf. Berichte folgen 

Edit5: jetzt ist es 0x0000008E... immernoch win32k.sys

Edit6: AMD Prozessor-Treiber nochmals manuell installiert, für jeden Kern die .inf datei.

Edit7: Ich habe Freundschaft mit dem 0x8E STOP-Fehler geschlossen. Testweise mal den Windows-Prozessortreiber von 2004 installiert.

Edit8: Cya in ~ 60 Minuten, Windows wird neu installiert. Das Wichtigste + Installationsdateien habe ich ja gottseidank auf einer anderen Partition gelagert...

Edit9: Wurden am ende doch gute 120 Minuten, aber immerhin hab ich die Basics jetzt am laufen. Gab ein paar kleine Probleme mit meinem geliebten DVD-Laufwerk, aber gutes zureden hat letztendlich doch geholfen. Ich hau mich jetzt in die Falle, morgen werde ich weiter testen, ein Hoch auf geniale Berufsschulstundenpläne 

Edit10: Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich von den MBR ein bisschen zerschossen habe, denn beim hochfahren werde ich nichtmehr gefragt, ob ich XP oder Vista booten will. Was kann ich hier tun?


Grüße


----------

